# New Titebond Product - Titebond Speed Set



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Titebond announced a new glue in their lineup. Titebond Speed Set lists the following features:

- Extremely fast set - 15 minute clamp time
- Excellent strength & durability
- Visible under black light
- Unaffected by finishes
- Heat resistant - Sands easily
- Easy water cleanup

The third item in the list is especially exciting. I've been using Titebond II with fluorescent dye for a couple of years so being visible under UV is important to me.

Here's the link for more info: http://www.titebond.com/product/glues/1f1dafb3-eec8-4f9a-87fe-06f40d4c47df

Now I just have to find someplace to buy it.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Alas, a use for my dog urine black light! I had not thought about that but excellent idea. When we can get out again, might just track some down. I was looking for something stronger than regular TB, but not as far as West System epoxy.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

It looks a lot like the Titebond professional translucent wood glue. But now in a gallon.
I've really like the translucent glue very fast bond.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

in the cabinet shop we used regular red titebond and it use to set up in hour which was perfect when building cabinets :<))


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Data sheet shows: is high solids Aliphatic resin white glue with UV dye added. 
>= Elmer's white glue on steroids.

Note: Does not cross like like yellow water resistant type II/III PVA glues.

If you need fast set indoor glue with dye, sounds wonderful.

If only the temperatures and humidity in Arizona would allow use of fast glue like that? 
Tried to use the fast set No Run, No Drip glue for trim molding, and I could not keep spout from clogging when I set bottle down for a minute?

YMMV


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> If only the temperatures and humidity in Arizona would allow use of fast glue like that?
> Tried to use the fast set No Run, No Drip glue for trim molding, and I could not keep spout from clogging when I set bottle down for a minute?
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


I use the no drip glue here in Tucson without a problem. Of course, we are on average seven degrees cooler than Phx. I just keep the bottle inverted so the glue is always at the tip. Otherwise it can take a long time to get it flowing.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

The new Titebond glue is called "Speed Set". It's open glue time is only 2-4 minutes. It is translucent in black light. Smallest bottle size is one gallon. http://www.titebond.com/App_Static/literature/glues/FF1242_TB_Speed_Set.pdf


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> The new Titebond glue is called "Speed Set". It s open glue time is only 2-4 minutes. It is translucent in black light. Smallest bottle size is one gallon. http://www.titebond.com/App_Static/literature/glues/FF1242_TB_Speed_Set.pdf
> 
> - WoodenDreams


Is there an echo in here?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Thats great, i have a UV inspection light I use on my cars for finding leaks.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Not really a echo. When I read your post, I thought Titebond speed set was just a quicker open time glue, instead of the Name of the Titebond product. This is the first time I've heard of Titebond Speed Set. So I checked it out. Seems like one gallon is the smallest bottle size available. I do buy the Titebond III by the gallon. I don't think I'll get the Titebond Speed Set by the gallon. If it was available in a 16 or 32oz bottle I'd get some to try. But most of my glue-ups I need 15 to 20 minutes open time.


----------

